# I'm building a 'shad-belly' truss bridge



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

The wood I am using is Ipe' (Brazilian Mahogany) which should hold up to the weather very well. 


The pix are the jig for the glue up of the bent cord and the one truss side in progress of assembly. 


https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-hRerHk48MVo/TiIRLi3fuvI/AAAAAAAADpE/DeTf-qq-MhI/s512/Bridge2.jpghttps://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/-dnI0bsjCvPs7LaIDfHP9Q?feat=directlinkhttps://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/OUhe_7iMgI-X0EVaP2NZng?feat=directlink


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

that looks pretty cool. keep us posted on progress..


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

that looks like an interesting bridge coming, keep it up 

Chris


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And this is ok with the Shad-Pulley?







" 

That's a cool bridge.


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

How'd you do that? I tried for 5 or 6 90 second cycles until I gave up.

Thanks. More pix to come.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Great work- looking foward to seeing it finished!

Here is the HTML code that you use to insert pictures- just replace 'photo URL' with the URL of your picture:









Alec.


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Never mind????

Thanks Alec


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

YEAH!!!!


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Progress on the bridge today; 

<


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Maybe I should put the truss under the track?? 










P.S. I stand corrected. A 'shad-belly' truss was a design by General Haupt, but this was not the 'shad-belly'. The curved truss resembled the Christian fish symbol with curved upper and lower members. My bad!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried googling Shadbelly truss, and mostly got your postings. I did find they were prefabbed during the civil war.


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Correct! General Herman Haupt designed the 'shad-belly' truss as one of the ready source of replacement spans during the Civil War. This truss was made of two opposing curved cords of 1" x 12" planks (which looked sort of like the Christian fish symbol). The webbing was made from 2"x 12" planks on the first trial of two trusses decked for rail supported 108,000 pounds of rail before breaking. The improved design of heavier boards supported 105 tons.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Nice work; for those who are interested the following link is to a Civil War railroad group and features a triple span bridge called 'Potomac Creek Bridge' - scroll down; its the second bridge. and I found it quite interesting! 

http://usmrr.blogspot.com/search/label/Bridges

There was also another one , a long time ago in the magazine 'Short Line Gazette' But this one is much larger. 



Here in England the same basic design, but with all timber for the radial arms and decks was used locally - the design saved money here is a print of one of them in the original form 










They had to be replaced as time & rot took place and the replacements were with girders between the piers.

Nice bridge - thank you for building it - now where can I put one? Alas there isn't asny space for one but that means more thought is needed!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Bunker;

That is a really beautiful bridge. Wonderful craftsmanship.









I just have to ask the whole group a question. Am I the only person on this site who saw the title of this thread and wondered "Why is he building a bridge that resembles our webmaster's belly?"









Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 20 Jul 2011 07:04 AM 
Bunker;

That is a really beautiful bridge. Wonderful craftsmanship.









I just have to ask the whole group a question. Am I the only person on this site who saw the title of this thread and wondered "Why is he building a bridge that resembles our webmaster's belly?"









Best,
David Meashey



No you aren't, I was wondering the same thing.







Now I have always heard this style of arch truss called a bow string truss.


Andre


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a coincidence I think, the bridge was in existence long before Shad's father was a gleam in his father's eye.









Photographic History of The Civil War
[/b] *Volume Five
* *Forts and Artillery*




So, maybe the right question might be; Why is our webmaster emulating a bridge truss with his belly?


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Great link Steve. 

BTW, will the webmaster's belly support as much weight?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"BTW, will the webmaster's belly support as much weight?" 

Only Shad knows.









Have fun, 
David Meashey


----------

